

Facebook Fought SEC to Keep Mobile Risks Hidden Before IPO Crash - reidmain
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/facebook-fought-sec-keep-mobile-040123164.html

======
martey
This article was already submitted at
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4635223>. I think that this is a good
example of why people should submit the original source (as opposed to
syndicated articles).

